# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Busco magos/as para proyecto solidario (voluntarios) en Madrid

## guilleguy

Hola buenas tardes, mi nombre es Guillermo y por mi cabeza anda rondando un proyecto que me gustaria poner en marcha. Vivo al lado del parque de Roma a 5 minutos del metro de sainz de baranda y me gustaria organizar los fines de semana alli en el parque, juegos, actuaciones de magia, y lo que se nos ocurra para los niños y padres del barrio a cambio de una colaboracion economica simbolica (1 o 2 euros) que luego donariamos a la ong que mejor nos pareciese. De juntarnos bastantes y salir bien se podria hacer en varios barrios simultaneamente. Adjunto mi correo y mi número de telefono. Animaros cuento con vosotros 
guillediezmt@gmail.com 670733038

----------


## Maguician

El proyecto...tiene buena pinta.Sí señor.Y por si alguien no lo ha entendido,los magos no cobran,ya que es benéfico y solidario,¿verdad?

----------


## guilleguy

> El proyecto...tiene buena pinta.Sí señor.Y por si alguien no lo ha entendido,los magos no cobran,ya que es benéfico y solidario,¿verdad?


No no cobran por eso puse entre parentesis voluntarios. obviamente tampooco vamos a palmar dinero si hubiese que comprar alguna cosilla se cojeria de ahi pero no mas

----------


## Maguician

Pues por mí,perfecto entonces.Dónde hay que firmar??Y que días quedaríamos??

----------


## Maguician

Te he enviado un correo...

----------

